# Best target sight for 3d and indoor ..



## jmeyer (Jan 6, 2014)

I love my Vertex 3D. Wouldn't go back to Axcel. They are both great products, I just think the CBE has easier to use features, and feels better built.

Hoyt Hyperedge
CBE Vertex quick adjust
Shrewd Scope
Black Eagle Arrows


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Same here. I really like my Vertex 3D and see no reason why I'd ever change it.


----------



## Hunter187 (Jun 21, 2015)

Another vote for the CBE Vertex 3D, great sight


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I really like my axcel achieve sight with a shrewd nomad scope


----------



## lawyer1333 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've got a CBE vertex target and love it


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

lawyer1333 said:


> I've got a CBE vertex target and love it


X2 great sight!!


----------



## Hoyt Hunter1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hogg Father


----------



## pops (Oct 10, 2015)

Im a axcel guy myself with a 41 scope. I like the larger scope for 3d just gives a better picture of the larger targets. i even shoot it for spots may be a little big but it works ok.


----------



## danceswithbow (Apr 7, 2004)

Hoyt Hunter1 said:


> Hogg Father


I second that.


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm a fan of CBE. The Vertex is a great sight. I found a CBE Quad Lite 3D(pre-vertex) for an excellent price, and I'm using that indoors, and for 3D.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

pops said:


> Im a axcel guy myself with a 41 scope. I like the larger scope for 3d just gives a better picture of the larger targets. i even shoot it for spots may be a little big but it works ok.


Same here. The achieve cxl is best sight out imo


----------

